

Why Amazon's CDN Offering Is No Threat To Akamai, Limelight or CDN Pricing - svrishi
http://blog.streamingmedia.com/the_business_of_online_vi/2008/11/amazons-new-cdn-offering-does-not-challenge-akamai-and-limelight.html

======
crazyirish
this is a terrible article. It goes out to discuss how it isn't at all
similar, but never bother to quote pricing from the mainstream providers, but
we are asked to just take it on faith... I mean the points could be valid, but
for gods sake give me some data to backup your wild claims.

